#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Can someone explain me what is GDPR?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

As much as I know General Data Protection Regulation(GDPR) is a law on data privacy and protection that will affect every business trading in and with the EU.
The GDPR is the biggest changes in privacy legislation. 


Can you guys give me a deep explanation about GDPR?

----------


## Neo

> Hello Friends,
> 
> As much as I know General Data Protection Regulation(GDPR) is a law on data privacy and protection that will affect every business trading in and with the EU.
> The GDPR is the biggest changes in privacy legislation. 
> 
> 
> Can you guys give me a deep explanation about GDPR?


GDPR consists of a long list of regulations for the handling of consumer data.The goal of this new legislation is to help align existing data protection protocols all while increasing the levels of protection for individuals. It’s been in negotiation for over four years, but the actual regulations came into effect starting May 25th, 2018. All of the reforms going into effect are designed to help customers gain a greater level of control over their data, while offering more transparency throughout the data collection and use process. These new laws will help to bring existing legislation up to par with the connected digital age we live in. Since data collection is such a normal and integral aspect of our lives both on a personal and business level it helps to set the standard for data-related laws moving forward.

----------


## Bhavya

> GDPR consists of a long list of regulations for the handling of consumer data.The goal of this new legislation is to help align existing data protection protocols all while increasing the levels of protection for individuals. It’s been in negotiation for over four years, but the actual regulations came into effect starting May 25th, 2018. All of the reforms going into effect are designed to help customers gain a greater level of control over their data, while offering more transparency throughout the data collection and use process. These new laws will help to bring existing legislation up to par with the connected digital age we live in. Since data collection is such a normal and integral aspect of our lives both on a personal and business level it helps to set the standard for data-related laws moving forward.


Thank you for this explanatory reply, Can you tell me what are the advantages and disadvantages GDPR cause for a business?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> As much as I know General Data Protection Regulation(GDPR) is a law on data privacy and protection that will affect every business trading in and with the EU.
> The GDPR is the biggest changes in privacy legislation. 
> 
> 
> Can you guys give me a deep explanation about GDPR?


GDPR is a new set of rules designed to give EU citizens more control over their personal data. It aims to simplify the regulatory environment for business so both citizens and businesses in the European Union can fully benefit from the digital economy.

----------

